# Warwick, NY - Male, Red Sable?, Warwick Valley HS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

WOW what a hunk this boy is. Would he be concidered a red sable?


















Found abandoned in Pochuck State Forest, he wandered around for days until he made it to the road where he chased a nice lady into her home who then, reported him and thus he was rescued. Shy at first, it took only a few days before he was giving us kisses. He needs a gentle intro to new people but doesn't take long to get to know you. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 

Warwick Valley Humane Society 
Warwick, NY 
845-986-2473


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this boy.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I'm in love! He is just stunning.

Here's the link in case anyone wants to pass it on. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11489458


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I know I am in love, I can't keep myself away from him.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is a rare gorgeous specimen!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

He is gorgeous! I think he's a LIVER Sable. Very rare.

<BUMP>


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Well I am going to call on this boy today, he is just to beautiful to sit in the shelter. I believe I have someone interested in him. I will post anything I find out.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Yes Kay please keep us posted!! He is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Talked with the shelter this morning, there is an application on this boy, but they have not gotten vet references yet. So she has offered to call me when she knows for sure, which should be later today... She offered to fax and application to me tomorrow if the applicate doesn't work out. I will keep everyone posted on this boy.
Kay


----------

